# Heat press transfer on Beanie is it possible



## PrintingCraze

Has anyone or what is anyone's opinion on putting heat transfers on beanies?


----------



## PrintingCraze

Hello...trying to find out if anyone has tried to put heat transfer on beanies. I am concern about the life of the hat. Will the heat tranfer last threw the stretching?


----------



## JAF

I've never tried it but I would ask the company making the transfers. I know they sell a stretch type of material with a digital print and that might work for a beanie. I always embroider my beanies.


----------



## JesusFreak

PrintingCraze said:


> Has anyone or what is anyone's opinion on putting heat transfers on beanies?


I tried with the cheap beanie caps they have at wal mart with some vinyl text I cut on my cutter. I failed to notice the label said not to iron and when I pressed them, the hat material became very thin and stretched where I pressed it and basically ruined the hat. I would make sure the beanies you are using are ironable before trying or you will probably get the same results.


----------



## dazzabling

There is stretchy vinyl that is ideal for tank tops or you can try vinyl made for mesh jerseys since it sits on top of the material


----------



## trublu

I'm an airbrush artist that also owns a vinyl cutter, so I hang around here once in a while. I airbrush beanies all the time as paint won't crack. If you get a call for these, you may want to consider finding an airbrush artist in your area to work with for stuff like this. Vinyl is great, but for some things, you just can't replace good ole paint. I'm also learning to pinstripe and hand paint lettering as there is a resurgence in the demand for these old school techniques.


----------



## mmonk

I saw a video somewhere...maybe Youtube? It shows Cad Cut direct rep at N.O. Sgia show doing this very thing...


----------



## selanac

Here's one with a Solvent based cutter: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxGkTvVkNVQ[/media]


----------



## RowStr

Do you do custom work? I'm interested in getting samples made. 



trublu said:


> I'm an airbrush artist that also owns a vinyl cutter, so I hang around here once in a while. I airbrush beanies all the time as paint won't crack. If you get a call for these, you may want to consider finding an airbrush artist in your area to work with for stuff like this. Vinyl is great, but for some things, you just can't replace good ole paint. I'm also learning to pinstripe and hand paint lettering as there is a resurgence in the demand for these old school techniques.


----------



## trublu

Yes, I do a lot of custom work. Let me know what you need and I'll work up a price for you.


----------



## Crackerjack69

I put some Siser on a beanie, so far no problems. Suppose it depends on whether the design is dimensionally stable and can stretch evenly. The hat I made had an octagon on it, with the center out so it was kinda like an O, but octagonal.


----------



## Katerica

I tried to heat press two different beanies today, unfortunately material on the both became very thin. The vinyl stayed great though!

Are beanies generally just for embroidery?


----------



## addiegirl

I have used the very cheap beanies. I used siser easyweed vinyl, (they do have a stretch too, but I didn't have any on hand)What I do is press it at normal setting, not too heavy, but let it cool before you peel of the sheet. then slowly peel it off, I keep my fingers on the vinyl as I peel. it didn't stretch or anything. Perfect.


----------

